# Dzelži / Hardware >  INeta pāraidīšan 2,5km?

## defender

Ir vaidzība  pāraidīt INetu,bet vai iespējams  ar  esošiem materiāliem! Ir 2 Yagi tipa antenas 25 db.D-Lynk rooateris .Atālums būs no 2-3 km.
Doma ir šāda-vienu no yagi antenām pieskrūvēt pie tā D-Lynk DIR 300 rooatera un virzīt vēlamajā virzienā-un tur pretīm ar atiecīgu Linksyss Wireļu karti pie kuras pieslēgta  tādi pat yagi 25 db antena tiks itkā savākts raidītais  signāls!!!
Jautājums tāds-vai uz rooatera DIR 300 pieskrūvēta yagi tipa antena strādās kā  virzien antena-un vai  vispār šī manis iedomātā  sistēmā ir sakarīgā  ::   ???

----------


## JDat

Ideja pareizajā virzienā, tikai...
Kas tā par Yagi antenu? Tev vajag antenu uz 2.4 GHz nevis uz decimetru diapazonu. Tā pat vajadzēs kādu kabelīti priekš 2.4 GHz un attiecīgus konektorus. Nez vi tev izdosies uzbūvēt Yahi uz 2.4 GHz. Tur labāk eksperimentēt ar konservu bunžām. Google=>


> can antenna 2.4 GHz


  vai 


> cantenna 2.4 GHz


 Iesaku sarunāt ar Didzi. Šamais daudz sāls apēdis uz 2.4 GHz WiFi sakaiemun daudz ko dzīvē izmēģinājis.

PS: Starp antenām noteikti jābūt tiešai redzamībai.

----------


## defender

Šī yagi anten jau ir 2,4GHz http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K%3AMEWNX%3AIT

----------


## Texx

Ir tādas sistēmas redzētas. Pats gan esmu taisījis uz kādiem metriem 300m. Tik iespējams, ka abos galos vajadzēs rūterus, jo nav jau tā, ka kompja tīkla karte tikai uztver. Sakari notiek abos virzienos. Un rūterim tā jauda varētu būt nopietnāka. Vajadzēs tiešo redzamību starpa antenām un galvenais šai pasākumā ir kvalitatīvas, salāgotas antenas.

----------


## Delfins

Var jau arī kompi, bet tikai softu/OS gan nāksies nopietni patramdīt. Atslēgt visu nevajadzīgu un t.t.   Routeri tomēr nooptimizēti konkrētam darbam + tīkla uzbūve krietni elastīgāka.

----------


## defender

Ir jau zināma tāda sistēma!
grid antenas un rooterbordi...tad pat šķeršļi var būt uz nelieliem atalumiem!Piemēram šada antena"yagi"  un USB wireļu puļķis ,mazo  antenīti neko ne  drusku neuztvēra ,bet pieskrūvejot šo yagi antenu manu D-Link rooteri uztvēra 80% ,sķēršļi bija 30metru un  iekš tiem 4 starpsienas!  ::  ātrums nebija krities!!!

----------

